# I Appear To Be Surrounded By Fires



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I made a quick trip to the store, and noticed a gang of smoke. Then I saw the flames.

Hmmmm, I thought, "When did that start?" Well, many were standing outside checking
it out, and one guy pointed out a second fire. Sure enough there was another one to
the west. So on my way home, I spot a third one, in Yorba Linda, to the east.

It's very windy today, so they are having a heck of a time getting them under control.

I have somewhere to go, if needed, but chances are they'll be on fire, too. :huh: 

I'm not in the "hilly/brushy" area, so I'm not worried. But do worry for those who are.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

OMG Deb - I was JUST now reading this story ....California firestorm destroys hundreds of homes

Stay safe!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I saw this on the news last night - how terrifying . STAY SAFE . Sarah


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I was just reading on yahoo about all the fires in California....it's just terrible! You stay safe and you can come to Illinois if you need to get away from the fires! I'm sure LBJ would love to 'see' LBB!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I hope everything will be okay in your area, I have been watching the cable news the last several days and it is scary out there. Please keep us updated.....


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I JUST read the article on Yahoo! How scary!! I didnt know they were still going on! Stay safe :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

My mom even asked about you and my other friends in SoCal. I told her I thought you were ok. This is very scary. I hope that the weather dies down and the firefighters can get these horrible blazes under control.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

stay safe :grouphug: jo


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Please stay safe and keep us updated. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Take care of yourself & your fur friends (are there feathered ones as well?)


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Yah! The weather is really condusive to the fires!

I know that up north of them, way up north.....we have hot, dry weather and gusty winds.

Hope the fires all go out soon!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Stay Safe Deb!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's a pic of the sun, taken a couple hours ago.

It was a bright pink, even a brighter pink than in the pic. 

Many were out taking pics. Kinda trippy.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, how scary! I've been hearing about the Montecito fires for a couple of days, but hadn't yet heard about these other
ones. :smscare2: Please be careful, Deb!!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I TALKED TO MY FRIENDS OUT THERE .THE ONE IN THE HILLS SAID HE CAN SEE ALL THE SMOKE FROM WHERE HE IS.MY OTHER FRIEND THAT BACI AND STAYED LAST SUMMER LIVES IN THE VALLEY HER MAIL MAN JUST DELIVERED THE MAIL WEARING A MASK.THAT IS SCARY THE FIRE IS ABOUT 7 MILES AWAY.
EVERYONE WHO LIVES IN THE AREA BE SAFE :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Stay safe Deb! I know I'm a bit of a ways away, but if you have no where closer to go and have to evacuate, you'd be more then welcome to stay here for duration. I've got plenty of room. 

I had a feeling this fire season was going to be really bad. It was such a dry year


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Deb I know what you going through. The smoke is just awful and the 'not knowing' too.

Stay safe. We saw it on the news last night and I read it on the internet about CA. The number of homes that have been lost is horrible. And I always think about the wildlife that is lost to these fires. It just awful to say the least. :smcry: :smcry: 

Most of us gals in Australia have been through this one time or another. It's so scary to say the least.

Twice when I lived in Western Australia we were evacuated. :smscare2: 

Sending lots of prayers for everyone to be safe.

It's your Autumn isn't it?? I thought those horrible fires were usually in your summer time!!! 


Hugs and missing tail wags


Dede and (waiting for Katie) from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage



*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

In Orange County, we do not call it "fire season", we call it "Arson" season.

Once again, I have my air going full blast. It's cold, but cleans out the air
for my kids, especially for Stevie Ray, as his little lungs cannot take much.

Dede, we are safe. Don't worry. Half the sky, is now blue, which is a good sign.

With the winds, I know the fires can jump. I was telling Linda we are ready to
leave, at a moments notice. We're keeping up.

Not to worry. I am prepaired, but not paranoid. 

Oh, and hey!!! Little Bianca is on the BED!!! She's curling up :wub: 

I'm keeping a serious eye on her. But wow!!! She's doing amazingly well. :dothewave:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Be safe Deb.....Bob, Marsha and the Boyz asking you to take care.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i'm glad you and all the babies are safe deb :grouphug: , what a scary time for so many right now


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

They've had coverage of the fires on Fox news all day. It looks really scary! I hope they get them under control soon. It's sad that so many homes have already been lost. 
You be careful Deb and stay safe!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Stay safe, Deb. I hope you won't have to evacuate.... :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 15 2008, 01:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671080


> I made a quick trip to the store, and noticed a gang of smoke. Then I saw the flames.
> 
> Hmmmm, I thought, "When did that start?" Well, many were standing outside checking
> it out, and one guy pointed out a second fire. Sure enough there was another one to
> ...


Like you need any more in your life right now... :bysmilie:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That is so scary and the uncertainty of whether or not you have to evacuate is so stressful. Please stay safe. I'm praying they can get a handle on these fires and no more homes are lost. Hugs.

Linda


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Glad you are safe and glad you are prepared. Keep a watchful eye out.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm glad the skies seem to be clearing, Deb. Did you take any pictures??

Be safe, my friend.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Deb, I've been worried about you all afternoon. We are no where near the fires yet our sky is covered in smoke and we have ashes falling all over. It is very eery out and it doesn't help that we don't have A/C at the beach. Its not windy here at all, so I guess that is a good thing. I hope you and the fluffs are safe and comfortable indoors. Please keep us posted.

I'm worried about our other members up in northern LA county too, but just started checking the board after running errands......dwerten? hava maltese mama? Hope you all are safe and sound, too!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 15 2008, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671275


> Deb, I've been worried about you all afternoon. We are no where near the fires yet our sky is covered in smoke and we have ashes falling all over. It is very eery out and it doesn't help that we don't have A/C at the beach. Its not windy here at all, so I guess that is a good thing. I hope you and the fluffs are safe and comfortable indoors. Please keep us posted.
> 
> I'm worried about our other members up in northern LA county too, but just started checking the board after running errands......dwerten? hava maltese mama? Hope you all are safe and sound, too![/B]


Oh, Tami, it's out of control. We've got the fire in Yorba Linda, Brea, and Anaheim Hills.

I'm also worried about our friends in LA County. This has been going on, and on, for days.

Seems we're "under fire", huh?

It's just making me sick.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I've been looking at the map and praying for everyone rayer: 

we gotta get out of CA :smheat: I was celebrating Nov 1st that the fire season is over but guess not


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Huh ???

I thought the fires were in Santa Barbara area - Monticeto (sp) where Oprah and Ellen both have homes ?????

I didn't know they were near us Deb ?????????????

It was hot a heck today with temps in the 90's and we had a cool breeze from the ocean but no fire smell in the air.

Deb you can always come and float in the pool if need be ... can u imagine the whole gang plus my two :w00t: - 
Plus my 3 daughters, plus the Australian honeymooners who are returning from Puerta Vallarta on Wed :new_shocked: 

What a happy family :smpullhair:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Alrighty then. Here's what Bianca, and Ella think of the fires ~ LOL


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I just saw this is on the news. Do be careful Deb and all those member in Cali. :grouphug:

PS Bianca and Ella look awfully cozy in bed! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb and all of you even in any vicinity.. please keep eye out for new break-outs! I have been checking news and going to my map and just seems there is breaks out popping up each time I look. Of course some worse than others! Just be sure you have an escape route if needed! 
Will be keeping you all in my prayers that you all remain safe and sound!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Nov 15 2008, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671316


> Huh ???
> 
> I thought the fires were in Santa Barbara area - Monticeto (sp) where Oprah and Ellen both have homes ?????
> 
> ...



Lina ~ It's pretty bad. The news seems to mention mostly Los Angeles, as that is what brings in the public.

But yep, it's spreading thru Orange County pretty quickly. 

I, and my 8-dogs, will definately be hanging in your pool. 

I'm more worried about you, and your house. Keep an eye out, please, it's ugly, and it's spreading quickly.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Nov 15 2008, 09:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671326


> Deb and all of you even in any vicinity.. please keep eye out for new break-outs! I have been checking news and going to my map and just seems there is breaks out popping up each time I look. Of course some worse than others! Just be sure you have an escape route if needed!
> Will be keeping you all in my prayers that you all remain safe and sound![/B]



I am certainly keeping an eye out. So is LBB.

Terry, the fires in Yorba Linda, are starting to scare me. Just a bit too close for comfort.

Not to mention Brea, on the other side of us. Yep, within miles. Oh, and Anaheim Hills is
next door, as well.

I'm ready. Trust me, we'll be fine. I'm keeping an eye out.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Yikes.. this one is pretty close.

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=en&g...c2277d15d4626ab


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, Deb. I'm really getting worried about you. I talked to my friend in Los Angeles (West Hollywood) and she said it's bad even for them. In the past she's told me that she's in a concrete area, no fires would come to them, but she's keeping an eye out, too.

Yeah, I'd love to see you and the gang go to Lina's and hang on the patio! Wouldn't that be a family photo?!

I'm glad Ella and Bianca are taking the news so seriously. :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Meant to mention.. little Ella's eye area looks much better already! It doean't look as "angry" as it did in the first photos... and little Bianca just looks so happy to be on a soft cozy bed! I think LBB has assured them both he doesn't see any problems at all !


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I reckon if they are not already, you should get the crates lined up ready to go in the Jeep! .... not that I'm trying to be an alarmist, but hey, you and those 8 babies are precious!

Have you got somewhere to go? This is very worrying!

I wonder if they will send in some of our boys if they dont get those fires under control soon .... they've done that before .... I wouldnt be surprised if our guys are already on stand-by?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Nov 16 2008, 01:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671340


> Meant to mention.. little Ella's eye area looks much better already! It doean't look as "angry" as it did in the first photos... and little Bianca just looks so happy to be on a soft coay bed! I think LBB has assured them both he doesn't see any problems at all ![/B]



I was thinking that too Terry - that eye area really looks like its on the mend!! Good job Deb!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I just looked at the Map Terry posted - wow Deb it's close but is that residential or is it in the boonies - ?

You condo complex is huge - do you think it would effect it ?

I on the other hand live right next door to a canyon which I keep telling the homeowners association to cut back and trim down - it gets watered daily on the perimeter of our home .. did I tell u guys that I caught a few boys lighting stuff down there on the first day of school holidays in June - boy did I tell them off while they were running away !!

The fireman came and confirmed that they had tried to light some brush and found their stuff down there .. grrrr

The worse fire we had was about 6 years ago in Coto De Caza (home to real Orange County Housewives) .. it was so close that the news trucks were parked in the shopping center at the entrance of our subdivision.
Smoke and soot everywhere ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Nov 16 2008, 03:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671478


> I just looked at the Map Terry posted - wow Deb it's close but is that residential or is it in the boonies - ?
> 
> You condo complex is huge - do you think it would effect it ?
> 
> ...



Nope, not in the boonies. Yorba Linda is on fire.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 16 2008, 01:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671485


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Nov 16 2008, 03:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671478





> I just looked at the Map Terry posted - wow Deb it's close but is that residential or is it in the boonies - ?
> 
> You condo complex is huge - do you think it would effect it ?
> 
> ...



Nope, not in the boonies. Yorba Linda is on fire.
[/B][/QUOTE]


:w00t: :new_shocked: rayer: :smpullhair:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb, praying all is well with your and your gang this morning!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I too pray that everything is alright with you and the babies this morning!!! When will the Santa Ana winds die down? Do they know? 

I hope everyone is safe and sound and the fires stay away............


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

This is so scary! I'm praying for you and all those in the area. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Deb I do hope you and your babies are safe, I haven't been logging in much lately but when I heard the fires were so close to where you and some other members are I just needed to come in and see if all are well.
I want to let you all know that you are in my thoughts and prayers that you will be safe from these terrible fires, it's so frightening and as Dede said, in Australia we also have many fires and have had close calls at some time or other and it is so scary.
I know you will do what you must Deb if you have to but please be sure to give yourself enough time to escape safely. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Calling Deb......!! Are you O.K. today? What a horrible situation, very frightening! I'm praying for you and Lena and whoever else is down there. rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I was just checking to see if there were any updates on how Deb's doing. Does anyone know if she's still home or if she had to evacuate? I hope she and the fluffbutts and her fine feathered friend are ok. Keeping everyone in the areas in my prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

It's weird - I'm fine - I am 20 minutes south of Deb and we have beautiful blue skies but I smell smoke ... there is a nice breeze but it's going to be another scorcher today ...

Lots of Helicopters flying above .. I just hope we don't get some started near us ...

Deb what is your plan - the pool awaits you !!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been watching more coverage and it's so scary! I hope you and the fluffs are OK and there's nothing burning close to you. 
Prayers for you and all the members in that area. I swear from the news coverage it looks like California is burning down! Every time they talk about the fires they say another one just started. 
Stay safe!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I sure hope we hear something soon! I know it is only late morning where Deb is so not terribly 'late' for no update. I have to go out soon and just hoping I know she and the 'crew" are OK before I leave!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH yeah, Oprah Winfrey's home is safe... THAT IS about ALL I have been hearing. Oh that and Christopher Lloyd lost his home. Sorry about that, really I am... BUT........

BS! What about the other millions of peeps being effected there?!

I have everyone in my prayers! Please check in when you are able to, we care!

Melanie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Nov 16 2008, 08:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671915


> OH yeah, Oprah Winfrey's home is safe... THAT IS about ALL I have been hearing. Oh that and Christopher Lloyd lost his home. Sorry about that, really I am... BUT........
> 
> BS! What about the other millions of peeps being effected there?!
> 
> ...


LMAO ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I did post on another thread. But your comment cracked me up. :smrofl: 

Yep, one of Oprah's mansions was SAVED. Thank the Lord, as we would not
have heard the end of it. :ThankYou:


----------

